# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  MOGU LI RODITI NA SV.DUHU
ČULA SAM DA JE U RODILIŠTU NA SV.DUHU VELIKA GUŽVA I DA RIGOROZNO PAZE POD KOJU BOLNICU SPADAŠ. ZELJELA BIH BAŠ TAMO RODITI JER SAM 1. PUT BILA JAKO ZADOVOLJNA. NE SPADAM TAMO PREMA ADRESI PA ME ZANIMA JE LI NEOPHODNA NEKA PREPORUKA (ŠTELA) ILI...?

----------


## **mial**

ja sam oba puta rodila na SD iako ne pripadam. 
kad sam se naručila za UZV nisu me pitali gdje spadam i uredno odradila sam sve UZV do poroda, a na prvom pregledu su me pitali mjesto stanovanja i rekli da ne pripadam k njima, a ja sam im rekla da sam sve UZV odradila kod njih i naručila me je kod dr bez prigovora, s tim da je oba puta bila velika gužva.

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, iskopirala sam vam postove na ovaj već postojeći topic o iskustvima sa SD, pa vas molim da nastavite tamo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...401102#1401102

ovaj ključam i uskoro brišem.

----------

